# Help with identifying sekonda watch



## Oakey76uk (Aug 18, 2017)

I have come into possession of a sekonda watch with the following details on the movement.

7493575

17 jewel

And that is all I can see.

Can anyone help with identifying the age?

Thanks
















Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The case screams 1973, but that is an estimate. There are no records as far as I know to identify the numbers


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Oakey. It's a mid-70s-ish watch with a Poljot 2609 movement. There's quite a few Poljots from that era with the same case.


----------



## Kanelbulle (Sep 15, 2017)

It is in a Poljot 77 catalogue, and its not in the 74 Sekonda catalogue

Model is 2614.2H/1551367

2614.2H/1551467*


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Kanelbulle said:


> It is in a Poljot 77 catalogue, and its not in the 74 Sekonda catalogue
> 
> Model is 2614.2H/1551367
> 
> 2614.2H/1551467*


 I wonder if it's had a movement swap because the watch in the original photo definitely has a 2609 and not a 2614.2H movement.


----------



## Kanelbulle (Sep 15, 2017)

you are correct. I checked some more and it is not in a 75 catalogue, but in two from 77 and one from 83, but then not in one from 87. So it seems to have been produced somewhere inbetween 76 and 86, but from what I can find, it seems like the model has always been sold with the 2614.H movement, so I would guess that it is not the original movement.


----------



## Kanelbulle (Sep 15, 2017)

you are correct. I checked some more and it is not in a 75 catalogue, but in two from 77 and one from 83, but then not in one from 87. So it seems to have been produced somewhere inbetween 76 and 86, but from what I can find, it seems like the model has always been sold with the 2614.H movement, so I would guess that it is not the original movement.

This seems to prove otherwise though


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum by the way! Show us your watches


----------



## Kanelbulle (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks! but I only joined to post that original link. I dont think it would be healthy for my wallet to take part in a watch forum. I have talked to another watch enthusiast for a week and I am already trying to buy two new watches.


----------

